# My best friend has osteosarcoma



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Natalie, I wish I had some words to comfort you. Knowing what must be done is just an impossible place to be. I know your heart is breaking. My is breaking for you. There is no comfort to be found in loosing your best friend. I know.

Many hugs and sending prayers for Delanie and her peaceful crossing the bridge. 

My deepest sympathy to you.


----------



## Bellazmum (Oct 22, 2012)

My heart breaks for you . I am so sorry you are both going through this. Seeing a beloved "fur baby" suffer is one of the most difficult things I have ever been through - the second was knowing when to say "goodbye". 

I pray you have the strength and courage to do what you feel is the best for you both - nobody else can make the decision for you.

I will be thinking of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry that your baby is going through this. It's so hard to see them sick. You will know in your heart if it is time or not, because you love her enough to make sure she isn't in pain.. We've all been there-sending virtual hugs your way...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry to hear of what you're going through. Osteo is a terrible, terrible disease...... so very painful and can result in instantaneous fractures. Please remember, as you walk this final path with Delanie, that the very most unselfish gift is the final one...... taking on the pain to free them of theirs. Please try to live in the moment with her..... there will be plenty of time to grieve later. Lay with her, and tell her how you feel. Tell her it's ok that she go ahead. Study her face, her feet, smell her and drink in every possible thing about her that you can. Make these moments cherished memories. Please also know that you and Delanie are being held in prayer by people all over the world.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry. Wishing you comfort in the days ahead. Horrible. She is a beautiful girl


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry you are going through this, your girl is beautiful. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep Delanie in my prayers, give your special girl Hugs from NJ!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry. I just put my Bonnie down on Saturday, she had oral osteosarcoma and stopped eating. On her final day, I took her to the park, she went for a swim, the vet came to my home, and she peacefully crossed in my arms. Bonnie lived two months after her tumors were removed and diagnosed. I wouldn't do anything differently, as we lived every day until her last, as though it was her last. Wishing you time to make some more memories, and a peaceful passing for your girl. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

My heart breaks for you. Hugs.   I wish I had words to comfort you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry that you and Delanie are going through this terrible and sad time. So many goldens have been lost to this terrible disease. Holding you both in our thoughts. Please know that we are here for you.


----------



## natalieesmithh (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. This is exactly what I need right now, I can't tell you how many times I have read these all now, I wish I could say it makes things easier but my heart is just so broken, I don't even know how to go on from this, she's my girl, my baby, my sister, my best friend and my little fighter  I just can't seem to get it in my head that things aren't going to get better, only worse and this horrible curse is going to take her if I don't help her first  I just can't believe I have to do this, I know I need to let her go peacefully I just am having such a hard time, the outcome is just so final that's what hurts the most  thank you all very much, you have no idea how much I appreciate it and need it right now :'(


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

My heart is crying with yours. So many of us know exactly what you are going through and the pain and angst you feel. 

I still cry often at the loss of my Yaichi in the summer of 2012 and that will probably never change as great love like this can never be replaced. Giving the gift of ultimate, unconditional love when there is pain and no hope is the greatest gift we can give them to thank them for the years of devotion and unconditional love they have given us. 

Cherish every moment and be comforted that true love like we share with our beloved Golden's is eternal.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Love transends physical seperation. You will always have that love. Knowing that you did all you could, and did what was best for your friend is the best comfort.

Max


----------



## natalieesmithh (Oct 18, 2013)

View attachment 279217
my girl doing some reflective thinking.. 
View attachment 279225
sitting in her favorite chair 
View attachment 279233
laying in my bed 
View attachment 279241
my happy little surgery patient 
View attachment 279249
always smiles with my girl 
View attachment 279257
the first time we saw the bump on her leg, back when the vet thought it was a sprain.. 






getting bigger  






and now 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Natalie*

Praying for Delanie.
Does she have anything for the pain?
That is very swollen!
Check with the vet.


----------

